

A List Of Google+ Fails - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/07/03/a-list-of-google-fails/

======
iamdave
_Google+ fail #3: Making circles a central feature. Nobody on Facebook uses
lists, and that ain't gonna be different on +_

Scratching my head and wondering why Google+ should adopt the use patterns of
Facebook just to "win"?

~~~
nextparadigms
Because the implementation is everything, and because Facebook added them
after the fact, while Google+ is built with them from the ground up, as a
central feature of the product. Facebook realized people will want to be
separated in groups, too, that's why they launched both Lists and Groups, but
they did it too late, and almost nobody used them.

This is why maybe 5% or less people use Lists on Facebook, and everyone uses
Circles on Google+, even if they are just using the default ones in the
beginning, but they _are_ using them, and learning to create others later on.
It's really easy to do and intuitive.

------
polyfractal
Equally perplexed why the author of those comments thought #3 was a "fail". In
my eyes it is the most distinguishing, and important, feature.

